# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New pets.

## Jack

It's my birthday today so me and my parents just bought 3x scorpions(heterometrus spinifer) and 2x rhino beetle larvae (Xylotrupes gideon sumatrensis). Can't wait for them to arrive. 

I am planning on breeding these guys as well as all my other inverts. Can't really sex the scorpions yet but the beetle larvae can be sexed by the presence or absence of a herolds organ so hopefully the breeder sexes them for me like I asked.

Not my video but just wanted to share a clip of these amazing beetles: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xK_yAaUI4A0

Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## MatthewM1

Awesome new additions. Heterometrus sp.'s are pretty cool. I believe mine are petersii. Angry pet holes. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Truffs1178

----------


## Jack

Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

Arnt spinifers the largest species in the world? Or maybe that was laoticus... Idk there's too many lol

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

Don't think so no, but they sure are big.

----------


## MatthewM1

Did a little searching it was Swammerdami that I was thinking of. 
Record specimen was 11 1/2 inches in length. But that was caught way back in WWII 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

That's probably how the allies won the war. The use of giant Arachnids.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on new pets and Happy Birthday Jack  :Big Applause:  !

----------

Truffs1178

----------


## Jack

Thank you. Isn't the beetle flying in slow motion so cool.

----------


## MatthewM1

Oh yeah and happy birthday :beer:

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Arnt spinifers the largest species in the world? Or maybe that was laoticus... Idk there's too many lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Emps and swammys are the biggest though male hadogenes could compete with both scorps' average length.




> It's my birthday today so me and my parents just bought 3x scorpions(heterometrus spinifer) and 2x rhino beetle larvae (Xylotrupes gideon sumatrensis). Can't wait for them to arrive. 
> 
> I am planning on breeding these guys as well as all my other inverts. Can't really sex the scorpions yet but the beetle larvae can be sexed by the presence or absence of a herolds organ so hopefully the breeder sexes them for me like I asked.
> 
> Not my video but just wanted to share a clip of these amazing beetles: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xK_yAaUI4A0
> 
> Enjoy.


Happy bday and congrats! I have a trio of adult H.spinifers and they're way nicer than my stingy H.longi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jack

Do the Spinifers tolerate being handled on occasion? Not often just for moving around or showing people. Are Spinifers close to being the biggest because I read they were about the same size as Emperor scorpions.

----------


## MatthewM1

I cant speak from experience with that species but heterometrus in general are considered to be much more defensive than emps, I've seen videos of people handling them but I know I wouldn't mine. They pinch and/or sting anything that moves near them

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lija

Happy birthday Jack! You have awesome parents!

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Do the Spinifers tolerate being handled on occasion? Not often just for moving around or showing people. Are Spinifers close to being the biggest because I read they were about the same size as Emperor scorpions.


Judging how my spinifers react when i breathe air on them vs. how longis act, i guess they could. They would usually scuttle along and hide somewhere giving them the impression of shyness and thus stresses easily while a longi would stay out in the open and raise their pincers and stinger in the air which fares their ability to withstand stress better.

----------


## Jack

Thanks everyone. They came earlier today and all are active so I presume healthy. Also I don't know what I was on about in my first post when I was talking about the herolds organ because that's for sexing beetles in the subfamily cetoniinae not dynastinae. Stupid me I don't know how I could have typed that.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jack

Here are some pics of the Scorpions and larvae plus a one of my new White's. Btw the pics of the larvae and Scorps are from 4 weeks ago and both the larvae and one of the scorpions have grown quite a bit.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Wow that is a cute, tiny spinifer!  :Big Grin: 

At what instar is it? 

Congrats btw

----------


## Jack

I'm not sure because I don't know how many times they molted in the breeders care. I know they're CB13 but don't know exact age or instar.

----------


## Ryan

Nice looking inverts jack  :Smile:  My parents are alright
 with scorpions and centipedes but not T's

----------


## Jack

lol that's the complete opposite with me. My mum got me my first T almost as soon as I asked but she won't allow me to get a centipede and to get the scorpions I had to beg for ages. All my training in the art of persuasion had prepared me for the moment when she finally gave in and bought me them.

----------


## None505

Congrats on the new inverts. The scorpions are beautiful.

----------

